# Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k



## FlaMexRx (25. November 2014)

*Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k*

Hallo Com.

Mein Problem.

Zurzeit habe ich den normalen Box Kühler drauf und gängige Spiele gingen damit Problemlos , es wurde nur Warm im Zimmer .. 
Ich kenne mich ja überhaupt nicht aus, wie heiß die Komponenten werden dürfen, im Schnitt ist die Grafikkarte bei (Bf4 Ultra) HD 60-80 C. 
Und die Cpu gammelt bei 50-90 je nachdem was gerade alles angezeigt wird.

Heute hatte ich mir Dragon Age: Inquisition gekauft und via AMD Gaming Evolved Optimiert. (Alles auf Ultra)
Die Temperaturen waren bei der Cpu zwischen 80 und 90 C, von der Grafikkarte kamen die Temperaturen bei 70-90 C.
Nun denk ich mir mal das es nicht Ok ist, und als das Spiel dann mitten drinnen ausging ohne Fehlermeldung, bin ich mir sicher das eine Kühlung rein muss :O 
Kann ja auch nur nen AMD Fehler sein  ^^

Meine Hardware : 
Intel Core i7 4790k 4 ghz
Amd R9 290 4gb
8 gb ram
z97 Mainboard

Zudem kann ich meine Grafikkarte auch mit Wasser kühlen ? 
bis zu 100 € bzw ein paar Euro drüber kann ich dafür ausgeben.... zu erwähnen noch, ICH HABE KEINE AHNUNG von Wasserkühlung,  also wäre das überhaupt das richtige für mich nicht wen ich mein Pc damit kaput mache weil iwas nicht ganz panst....

mit freundlichen Grüßen
FlamexRx


----------



## XGamer98 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k*

für 100€ Kriegst du ne viertel WaKü geschätzt^^
Ich würde mir mal nen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler holen das sollte schon mal helfen.
Wie sieht es mit der Gehäusebelüftung aus?

Um nen CPU-Kühler zu empfehlen wäre wichtig zu wissen welches Mainboard und welcher Ram verbaut ist damit es da nicht zu komplikationen kommt. Außerdem muss man das Gehäuse bzw zumindest die Gehäusebreite kennen da es sonst sein kann das der CPU-Kühler zu hoch ist.


----------



## rackcity (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k*

wenn dann keinen kompakt abfall sondern was halbwegs vernünftiges

http://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-360-d5-xt-11139-a1132552.html


----------



## FlaMexRx (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k*

uii doch so Teuer ? ^^

Also ich habe folgenden Ram http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...entX-DDR3-2400-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit_799771.html
und das MB ist nen  z 97X UD3H

Wegen der Breite und Höhe, das ist verdammt eng, daswegen wollte ich auf die Wasserkühlung greifen...

Und wegen den Temperaturen , ist das normal ? das würde mich nun doch mal interessieren 

Und wegen Luftkühlung, der müsste Reinpassen http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Dark-Rock-Advanced-C1-Tower-Kuehler_688967.html bzw andere der Größe Art denk ich.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k*

Du kannst die "Kämme" abmontieren von den Ramriegeln dann sind die nur noch 39mm hoch das sollte unter jeden Kühler passen.

http://www.gskill.com/marketing/tug.jpg


----------



## Vegas1122 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k*

Als kleinen Tipp, der Fehler ist bekannt. 

Rein zufällig habe ich aber eine vermutung wie man abhilfe schaffen kann. 

Hab in den letzten Tagen meinen CPU (i5 3570k) von 3,4 ghz stable auf 4,5 getaktet. Diese aussage hilft dir nun wenig weiter schätze ich mal doch: 

Ich hatte die Spannung auf 1,255 V

Nachdem alles stable lief, hab ich ein bisschen mit den Volt gespielt und bin etwas runtergegangen, bei 1,235 Lief er unter Prime auf 65 Grad Max (vorher 83). Habe mich schon total gefreut ^^. Dann starte ich DA:I -.- 

Spiel stürtzt nach ca. 20 Sek ab. 

Nach geschätzt 40 Neustarts hab ich mir schon gedacht es liegt an der Taktung.

so von 1,235 hoch gestellt auf 1,240

Nun stürzt es nach ca. 5 min erst ab

dann auf 1,245 ca. 1 Std gespielt selbes problem wieder

Wieder auf 1,255 gestellt seitdem keine Probleme mehr. 

Hab mir erkundigt bei einem Kumpel (in dem Gebiet firmer wie ich) der meint unwahrscheinlich das es daran liegt. Aber ich könnte schwören, ansonsten ist der Zufall schon ziemlich groß ausgefallen. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir bissl helfen.


----------



## CSharper (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k*

Was heisst der Fehler ist bekannt? Er gibt an das er den Boxed Kühler auf einem 4790k hat der gut Abwärme erzeugt und nicht das er ihn noch zusätzlich übertaktet hat wie du. Das eine CPU durch mangelnde Spannung beim übertakten instabil wird sollte man wissen.

@FlaMexRx  

ist deine R9 290x im Referenzdesign? Dann sind die Temps. normal, AMD hat ja das Temp. Limit bei denen bei 95 Grad gesetzt. Bei der CPU würd ich dir auch einen neuen Kühler empfehlen und mal die VCore anschauen? Ist die im Bios auf Automatisch gestellt? Wenn ja macht dies auch ein paar Grad aus, deswegen stell sie auf manuell und finde die passende Spannung deiner CPU in dem du sie senkst und dann z.Bsp Dragon Age startest. Solange nichts abstürz ist alles i.o. So als Anhaltepunkt für die Spannung würd ich dir 1,15 empfehlen bei 4,2 Ghz auf allen Kernen.

 Also für eine gescheite WaKü wirste schon locker 600-800 Euro los. Vorallem kanns sein das dich dann das Silent Fieber packt und du dir nen MoRa oder sonst was zulegen willst


----------



## Vegas1122 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k*

Was ich damit sagen will, ist das die möglichkeit besteht das er vieleicht die Spannung mal etwas heben sollte. Hab gerade durch zufall erfahren das ein Freund von mir genau das selbe problem wie ich hatte, nun hat er die Spannung erhöht und ZACK alles wieder bestens.


----------



## CSharper (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k*

Hmm ja nur wenn er OC betrieben hat wie du. Aber wenn er die VCore auf Automatisch eingestellt hat wird sowieso zuviel Spannung anliegen.


----------



## FlaMexRx (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k*

Ich war heute beim Computerladen von ner Bekanten Firma, Zwecks System....
Aktuell war das Bio brauchte ein Update // Wurde gemacht und den Kühler habe ich mir gekauft musste mein Ram aus den Dual Channel nehmen, Jetzt sind die Temp. unter 50 C bei Max. Details ^^
Mit der Grafikkarte , da hab ich an der Lüfter Steuerung etwas geändert jetzt ist die stabil unter 70 C , hat sich somit erst einmal erledigt ^^

Danke


----------



## Fronobulax (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4790k*

Eine gute Kühlung sorgt übrigens nicht dafür, dass es im Zimmer kühler wird, wenn das deine Intention ist. Im Gegenteil, die Wärme wird besser abgeführt, und zwar in die Umgebungsluft und damit ins Zimmer. Nur weil eine gute Kühlung die CPU kühl hält, heißt das nicht, dass weniger Wärme produziert wird.


----------

